# cydectin cattle pour on given orally?



## nikita (May 17, 2010)

I bought the cydectin cattle pour on and was dosing it out to give orally, but it is purple and smells strong. Just wanted to make sure this is the correct stuff.thanks in advance


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes. It's the right stuff.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought if it was blue and smelled like windex it was the wrong stuff? I got the Ivermectin pour on the stuff was bluish and smelled like window cleaner (rubbing alcohol is poison to all mammals) and I would not feed that to my goats because I myself would not drink it. I never give anything to them I would not drink myself. Just a policy I have for myself. 

I get asked by the wife often should I give these leftover tortillas to the goats - I always ask would you still eat them yourself? If the answer is yes then OK they go to goats as a treat. If the answer is No then it goes to compost.

I used the blue stuff externally per the instructions. Saw no ill effects. Worst case it would not help internal parasites just the lice and mites 

I also went to TS and bought the Ivomec plus injectable (product 67302) which is given orally with good results.

The key for me is the smell - rubbing alcohol has a distinctive odor that tells me "NOT food"


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Been using Cydectin Pour-On, orally, for many years......haven't killed or made a goat sick yet..........but it works for parasites!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The purple stuff that smells like kerosene? LOL That is it! My goats love the taste of it for some reason.


----------



## nikita (May 17, 2010)

thx so much


----------



## WhiskeyCreek (Apr 11, 2014)

How much do you give per pound or Is it a set amount? I've never used this product orally in goats. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## Dee Kennerly (Apr 7, 2010)

*Cydectin dosage*

Hi, The dosage for Cydectin Cattle Pour-on is 1cc per 22# given orally. Quest Gel for horses is the same ingredient and is given at 1cc per 100#, or 1/4 cc per 25#. There is more information on wormers and worming in the Health and Wellness section of the forum on the last page, page 8. I have been using the pour on for my own goats and have had no problems. Dee


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is the link to the page of good info on products and dosages for worms.
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/worming-worms-wormers-21389/


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Worst case of using it as a pour on is that it metabolized slower, kills fewer worms, and leaves the strong/immune worms to reproduce.


----------

